# Rant alert... rfc one size fits all



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ladies, 
Well I'm proper raging... we just had our review appointment with MrT this morning, I'd heard all you ladies before talking about the one size fits all approach but having experienced it first hand this morning I am spitting. It's taken SEVEN months since our initial consultation to get another appointment and I felt like this morning all that happened was we got 'the speel' and stuck on another feckin waiting list. When I questioned whether or not clomid might be an option because the day 21 progesterone tests my gp did (last year) were borderline I was told that the test didn't mean anything and there was no point in trying anything. What the f was the point in doing the tests in the first place then? And why not try clomid? No answers... 
Then he asked if I wanted an hsg and I suggested that a laparoscopy might be more approriate because I have extremely heavy and painful periods, he shrugged and lifted out the consent form for HSG. In the first place he didn't ask me anything about my cycles so how would he know if it was appropriate to look for possible endo, and in the second place according to him it doesn't make any difference as we're still going to end up having ivf unless we fall pg naturally in the mean time.  I asked him if I was to take it there was no point in the lap and he shrugged and put the consent form back and lifted out the lap form. According to him there is no reliable evidence to suggest that diagnosing and treating endo has any effect on the outcome of ivf treatment. I have one go at NHS funded ivf and if there's any possibility of improving our chances of success then I want to do it! I am raging!!! If it hadn't been for all you lovely ladies and your advice and experiences I wouldn't have been well enough informed to know I had to fight for a more tailored treatment and what our options are. 
GRRRRRR if i could do an incredible hulk rage emoticon I would... this one will have to do    

x
duckybun


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Duckbun

So sorry you had such a terrible appointment.  But good for you - for standing up for yourself!  It's a good job you knew what you were talking about.

Are you going to get on the IVF waiting list while waiting on lap?

My consultant at Causeway said treating endo with lap increases chances of pregnancy but it didn't work for me.  But then everyone is different.

Hope you don't have to wait too long.

Boo
xxx


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Painful as it is a lap can help with implantation either natural or ivf so worth doing
That said your consultant sounds like a real a***!
Good luck


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey boo,
Yes we're on the waiting list for ivf in the mean time, he said it's currently 10 to 12 months but who knows, the waiting list for the lap is 3 to 4 months apparently. I saw in your signature that your hsg was clear but your lap showed up your endo, I don know if your history would have indicated your might have endo but mine certainly does from what I've read. Our consultant told us that consistently having very heavy periods isn't a symptom of endo but even on the uk endo support site it's cited as an indication... Any way guess il find out soon enough. Are you currently on clomid? Hows that working out for you? 
Els - congratulations! I got totally mared off with the Nhs waiting times and booked an appointment with origin just before the whole closure debacle but so many of the girls seem to be going over to grcm I might have to look into it! It's obviously worked a treat you all 4 of you! X
Thanks for the replies ladies x


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Duckybun

I was shocked when he came round after I had lap and told me he found extensive endo,  but looking back I just didn't realise I had it but it was obvious.  I had really painful periods with rectum pains and even nearly passing out on day 1 and 2 also thick heavy bleed (sorry TMI).

If you are on waiting list for IVF at same time then you should go for it.

I took clomid for 3 months but I stopped this month. Dr Traub told me there was no point keep taking it if was having regular periods and actually your more fertile on a natural cycle.  He told me to experiment and if cycle gets long it take it again.  My proplem is my day 21 progestrone tests were all inconclusive so I am not sure if I am ovulating.  

I have sort of made up my mind its not going to happen natually for us, but still get hopes up every month of course  

Any questions on the lap or anything give me a shout I am always lurking.

Boo
xxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Boo,

Thanks for your reply, I just wanted to ask you a couple of questions if you don't mind. how come you ended up getting a lap with Mr T,  he really gave me the impression the other day that he didn't think there was much point in them. did he suggest it? i just can't get a handle on him at all and not really sure whether at this point i feel comfortable taking his opinion too seriuosly, how have you felt about your treatment with him? 

I of course had total wobble when I realised I basically demanded an invasive surgery when I got home from our consultation. What have I let myself in for? In my quest to start a family I'd cut my own arm off in theory but when it comes to having to take 2 - 3 weeks off work to recover if they find and excise anything I'm feeling more than a little trepidation. When you had your lap, what was your experience. Did they flush your tubes when they you were under as well? and did Mr T perform the operation?? If they did remove some of your endo did you notice any improvements in your pain and heavy bleeding?

AHHH too many questions! sorry! Just wondering what the hell I've let myself in for.  

x
d


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Duckybun

I had my lap done at Causeway hospital in 2010.  I was attending there for 3 years trying to find out what was going on.  I just had first appointment with Mr T in May after I went to GP and asked him to refer me to royal.  My consultant at the causeway did the lap.  Causeway consultant was just gynea not fertility and was pretty useless took him 3 years to try me on clomid and I had just had enough. 

I think they did flush my tubes while I was under and also took a sample of my womb lining to test it.  I don't know what they tested for though.  It does take you about 3 weeks to get over it and first week you are pretty sore.  It definitely helped with pain and heavy bleed.  I am finding my AF starting to get worse now nearly 2 years later.  I am glad I did it to find out that I have endo but wouldn't do it again.

I do think a lap can help some people to conceive.  In my case Mr T said there is no point trying to find out what is causing infertility as the treatment would still be the same - IVF.  This seems to be the same sort of thing he said to you.

I liked him although very blunt but you have to do what you feel is right for you.  If it turns out you do have endo then a lap might give you a better chance of IVF working.

Just follow your gut!

Boo
xxx


----------

